# Fine, fine hair.



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

We did a puppy cut with Oliver. Shorter, he was about three inches, and now is 1.5. Groomer says he has THE FINEST hair, which is why we have so much trouble with the comb. So I'm going to one of the super fine combs you all recommended. He says we're doing well other than that...so I had him take a look at Roxie since she's going to have her first groom in a month (giving her last set of vaccines a week or two to be fully effective, also if I can't get her in exactly at 16 weeks AND so I can have them both done at the same time). I had him look at her and he thinks she's a little silkier, and maybe that will be easier (though I have no idea what that means, exactly) Anyway, here's Oliver's new haircut. and a pic of Roxie, who is getting so big


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Oliver looks super cute at that length!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Cute cut!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They both look adorable!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am fickle!!! When I see a Havanese looking beautiful in a long coat, I want to let Mia grow out. When I see a cute Havanese in short coat, I want to give her a puppy cut!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> I am fickle!!! When I see a Havanese looking beautiful in a long coat, I want to let Mia grow out. When I see a cute Havanese in short coat, I want to give her a puppy cut!!!


I feel the same way! But I'm letting Willow grow out for the time being. I'll just have to see how it goes. So far, so good.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Super cute indeed!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I feel the same way! But I'm letting Willow grow out for the time being. I'll just have to see how it goes. So far, so good.


It is fun to experiment. And it only takes a couple minutes to go shorter vs a couple years to go longer!!!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

His tiny little tangles were actually driving me crazy. DH and I cut the hair around Roxie's butt today and I was like, uh uh, we are never grooming completely alone. I just can't handle anything involving scissors.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oliver looks darling! We keep Scout the same length. It's made my life so much easier!!! 😊


----------

